# New model SR22



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ruger's now offering an SR22 with a 4.5 inch barrel and lengthening the slide for it.

Ruger® SR22® Rimfire Pistol Models


----------



## macdaddy17 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just ordered this from my LGS. Should be in by the end of the week.


----------



## macdaddy17 (Dec 7, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday and put 150 rounds of Federal Auto Match through it today - all without incident. All I can say is that this is a fun gun to shoot. I can't compare it to the std sr22, but I think the extra inch in barrel length adds to the accuracy of this weapon, both perceived and actual. I wanted a gun that would be good for teaching new shooters and for taking to the range and just plinking. I've got it!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I have a SR22 and its a pistol everyone loves to shoot Ruger got this one right! I like the size of the original SR22, but your right a longer barrel should give you better accuracy and a bit more velocity. If I didn't own the original SR22 I'd get the new one, I wonder how much it sells for compared to the original?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

MSRP from the Ruger website: $459


----------

